# Can you tell me when we arrive in Cordoba?



## fria

Suppose i'm on a bus and travelling to Cordoba for the first time. Because i'm not familiar with the city I want to ask the person sitting next to me to tell me when the bus has arrived in Cordoba.How will i say in Spanish: "Can you tell me when we arrive in Cordoba"?

Will i say puede OR podria decirme quando llegemos OR llegamos a Cordoba?

Do i use puede or podria?

Do i use the subjunctive of llegar:llegemos?

Do i say: "Podria decirme quando hayamos llegado a Cordoba"?

many thanks

Fria


----------



## Waterdash

¿Puedes decirme cuando lleguemos a Córdoba?

This could be wrong, but that's what I think it is.


----------



## Otrd

Yo diría
"¿podrías avisarme cuando hayamos llegado a Córdoba?"
las demás opciones me parecen un tanto forzadas y no se entienden muy bien. Bueno ésta es mi opinión.


----------



## la_machy

Waterdash said:


> ¿Puedes decirme cuando lleguemos a Córdoba?
> 
> This could be wrong, but that's what I think it is.


 
That sounds natural, indeed.


Saludos


----------



## Otrd

Natural?? ves a Córdoba y dilo así a ver si te entienden....


----------



## fria

Sorry my mistake.I should have spelt lleguemos and NOT llegemos.

many thanks for the quick replies.

1. Puedes decirme cuando lleguemos a Córdoba?

2. "¿podrías avisarme cuando hayamos llegado a Córdoba?"

What is the difference in the meaning of these two sentences.Can either one be used to convey the meaning or is one more grammatically correct than the other because la machy a mexican spanish speaker prefers the first one and Otrd from Spain the second translation.

I'm confused


----------



## Otrd

Hola fria, bueno mi argumentación es la siguiente:
si la finalidad de la pregunta es que te digan si has llegado al destino, pienso que la correcta es la 2ª opción ya que sobretodo empleas el verbo "avisar" que es el que se emplea para este tipo de preguntas, de lo contrario si realizas la 1ª pregunta seguramente el que tenga que responderte te dirá: Qué te diga qué! es como si la frase estuviera incompleta. Espero haberte ayudado algo con mis palabras.
Sorry, but my English is still bad.


----------



## la_machy

Otrd said:


> Natural?? ves a Córdoba y dilo así a ver si te entienden....


 
En este caso 'decir' actua como sinónimo de 'anunciar', por lo cuál estoy segura de que se entendería perfectamente.


Saludos


----------



## franmadrid

Informal: ¿Podrías avisarme cuando lleguemos a Córdoba?
Formal: ¿Podría avisarme cuando lleguemos a Córdoba?
Definitely "avisarme" is the most common word in Spain for this situation


----------



## fria

Otrd said:


> Hola fria, bueno mi argumentación es la siguiente:
> si la finalidad de la pregunta es que te digan si has llegado al destino, pienso que la correcta es la 2ª opción ya que sobretodo empleas el verbo "avisar" que es el que se emplea para este tipo de preguntas, de lo contrario si realizas la 1ª pregunta seguramente el que tenga que responderte te dirá: Qué te diga qué! es como si la frase estuviera incompleta. Espero haberte ayudado algo con mis palabras.
> Sorry, but my English is still bad.



Muchas gracias por ayudarme.

Sorry but my spanish is still very bad


----------



## fria

franmadrid said:


> Informal: ¿Podrías avisarme cuando lleguemos a Córdoba?
> Formal: ¿Podría avisarme cuando lleguemos a Córdoba?
> Definitely "avisarme" is the most common word in Spain for this situation



Is it also correct to say?:  "Podría avisarme cuando hayamos llegado a Córdoba?"

and how does it change the meaning of the sentence from "Podría avisarme cuando lleguemos a Córdoba"?


----------



## franmadrid

la_machy said:


> But Spain is not all the hispanic world.
> But you already know that, I pressume.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 And the point being...?
Since we still don`t know which Córdoba our friend is going to visit (Spain, Mexico, Argentina, Colombia) I just pointed out how it would be more natural to ask that question in Spain (in case it is Cordoba in Spain).


----------



## franmadrid

fria said:


> Is it also correct to say?: "Podría avisarme cuando hayamos llegado a Córdoba?"
> 
> and how does it change the meaning of the sentence from "Podría avisarme cuando lleguemos a Córdoba"?


 Both are perfect and the meaning doens`t change


----------



## rOAlgo

fria said:


> Sorry my mistake.I should have spelt lleguemos and NOT llegemos.
> 
> many thanks for the quick replies.
> 
> 1. Puedes decirme cuando lleguemos a Córdoba?
> 
> 2. "¿podrías avisarme cuando hayamos llegado a Córdoba?"
> 
> What is the difference in the meaning of these two sentences.Can either one be used to convey the meaning or is one more grammatically correct than the other because la machy a mexican spanish speaker prefers the first one and Otrd from Spain the second translation.
> 
> I'm confused



both means the same, but the second is more formal, 
other option is "Dime cuando lleguemos a Córdoba", short and clear but a bit informal, that's kinda like how we would say that here


----------



## fria

franmadrid said:


> And the point being...?
> Since we still don`t know which Córdoba our friend is going to visit (Spain, Mexico, Argentina, Colombia) I just pointed out how it would be more natural to ask that question in Spain (in case it is Cordoba in Spain).



I was referring to Cordoba in Spain.


----------



## Otrd

Bueno aclarar que estudiamos castellano y no español. Lo demás son variaciones del mismo. Y da igual si lo hablamos en Córdoba de Argentina o Córdoba de Andalucía. O quizás debiéramos preguntar a los que inician un post que tipo de "español" desean aprender...


----------



## franmadrid

la_machy said:


> El punto es que no debemos decir que algo es incorrecto sólo porque no se dice en nuestro país. El español es una lengua muuuy amplia.
> Quizá lo más seguro es saber de cuál Córdoba se está hablando.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 ¿Y dónde has leído que haya dicho yo que algo es incorrecto? Simplemente he dicho lo que es más común en mi país. Todavía no sé cuál es la forma más usada en Méjico, y creo sería más enriquecedor conocerla que seguir discutiendo.


----------



## la_machy

Entonces, sin duda, debes tener en cuenta lo que dijo franmadrid, pero teniendo en cuenta que hay, al menos, otras tres ciudades del mismo nombre en otros paises.

Lo siento franmadrid, mi comentario estuvo equivocado.

Obviamente una de las formas más naturales en México sería la que ya dí. Curiosamente, como México es tan grande, ni siquiera me atrevería a decir que suena natural en todo el país, sólo en Sonora (de donde yo soy).

Saludos


----------



## franmadrid

> I was referring to Cordoba in Spain.


Then I`m sure you´re going to like it. Lovely city, very hot these days though!!!


> Lo siento franmadrid, mi comentario estuvo equivocado.


Aquí paz y después gloria, y todos a seguir disfrutando de este sitio.


----------



## Otrd

la_machy said:


> Entonces, sin duda, debes tener en cuenta lo que dijo franmadrid, pero teniendo en cuenta que hay, al menos, otras tres ciudades del mismo nombre en otros paises.
> 
> Lo siento franmadrid, mi comentario estuvo equivocado.
> 
> Obviamente una de las formas más naturales en México sería la que ya dí. Curiosamente, como México es tan grande, ni siquiera me atrevería a decir que suena natural en todo el país, sólo en Sonora (de donde yo soy).
> 
> Saludos


 No te preocupes la machy, aquí estamos para debatir y encontrar la respuesta más adecuada, y en cuanto a lo de las otras tres ciudades del mismo nombre, no creo que sea lo más indicado ser pedante en lo que a geografía se refiere.. 
Saludos.


----------



## fria

Otrd said:


> Hola fria, bueno mi argumentación es la siguiente:
> si la finalidad de la pregunta es que te digan si has llegado al destino, pienso que la correcta es la 2ª opción ya que sobretodo empleas el verbo "avisar" que es el que se emplea para este tipo de preguntas, de lo contrario si realizas la 1ª pregunta seguramente el que *tenga que* responderte te dirá: Qué te diga qué! es como si la frase estuviera incompleta. Espero haberte ayudado algo con mis palabras.
> Sorry, but my English is still bad.



Hola Otrd.
Why did you use "*tenga que" *and not *"tienne que"* in the above sentence?


----------



## Waterdash

Well, "...si realizas la 1ª pregunta seguramente el que tenga que responderte te dirá" translates to something like:

...if you realize the first question surely has to respond to you telling you...

Actually, I don't get why it says *responderte te dirá*...that seems like a grammatical mistake. But the reason the verb tener is subjunctive is because the phrase "seguramente el que" expresses probability.


----------



## Valvs

Waterdash said:


> ...if you realize the first question surely has to respond to you telling you...
> 
> Actually, I don't get why it says *responderte te dirá*...that seems like a grammatical mistake.


I guess Otrd meant "if you ask the first question, the person who is supposed to answer you will tell you: ..."


----------



## Otrd

fria said:


> Hola Otrd.
> Why did you use "*tenga que" *and not *"tienne que"* in the above sentence?


Hola,
utilicé esta forma verbar porque estaba hablando de un hipotético caso, pondré otro ejemplo:
"Si el semáforo de peatones está en rojo, el peatón que tenga que cruzar, deberá esperar"
"Si el semáforo de peatones está en rojo, el peatón que tuviera que cruzar, debería esperar".
"Si el semáforo de peatones está en rojo, el peatón que tiene que cruzar, debe esperar".
Bueno pues creo que son correctas las tres opciones, pero si quiero que haya un peatón hipotético para haceros ver que tiene que esperar, utilizaría la primera opción. 
Supongo que no son incorrectas ninguna de las tres formas, este idioma como extremadamente flexivo que es, podemos utilizar indistintamente una u otra forma, dependiendo del contexto y de la intencionalidad que quiera dar el que expone la idea.


----------



## fria

Otrd said:


> Hola,
> utilicé esta forma verbar porque estaba hablando de un hipotético caso, pondré otro ejemplo:
> "Si el semáforo de peatones está en rojo, el peatón que tenga que cruzar, deberá esperar"
> "Si el semáforo de peatones está en rojo, el peatón que tuviera que cruzar, debería esperar".
> "Si el semáforo de peatones está en rojo, el peatón que tiene que cruzar, debe esperar".
> Bueno pues creo que son correctas las tres opciones, pero si quiero que haya un peatón hipotético para haceros ver que tiene que esperar, utilizaría la primera opción.
> Supongo que no son incorrectas ninguna de las tres formas, este idioma como extremadamente flexivo que es, podemos utilizar indistintamente una u otra forma, dependiendo del contexto y de la intencionalidad que quiera dar el que expone la idea.



Should not the second example read "Si el semáforo de peatones *estaba* en rojo, el peatón que tuviera que cruzar, debería esperar" ?


----------



## Otrd

Uff! muy liada, yo no la entiendo...si la trasladas al inglés, ¿tiene sentido?


----------



## arosa

¿Me avisa cuando lleguemos a Córdoba? (or any variant thereof) = can / could you tell me when we get to Córdoba?

¿Me avisa cuando hayamos llegado a Córdoba? = could you tell me once we are in Córdoba?


----------



## carda

fria said:


> What is the difference in the meaning of these two sentences.Can either one be used to convey the meaning or is one more grammatically correct than the other because la machy a mexican spanish speaker prefers the first one and Otrd from Spain the second translation.
> 
> 1. Puedes decirme cuando lleguemos a Córdoba?
> In Córdoba (Spain): ¿Puedes avisarme cuando lleguemos a / hayamos llegado a / estemos en Córdoba? (3 options, SAME meaning)
> Can you tell me when we arrive to Córdoba (once we are IN Córdoba--because i don´t know the city, I´m going to take a nap, I´m blind...whatever) INFORMAL: Young and /or friendly, attractive, interesting people
> 2. "¿podrías avisarme cuando hayamos llegado a Córdoba?" NOT SO INFORMAL, same meaning. Young and /or friendly people but you don´t specially want to get involved in any conversation, or your/ his/ her couple is close to you / him /her and understands Spanish
> Could you tell me when we arrive to Córdoba ?
> 
> THE FORMAL ONE: ¿Podría avisarme cuando lleguemos / hayamos llegado /estemos a Córdoba? The standard, the one I recommend, for friendly people over 35
> 
> SUPERFORMAL: ¿Podría avisarme cuando lleguemos a / hayamos llegado a /estemos en Córdoba, por favor?: For kinda serious people over 35


 
If you wanna know what time will you arrive in / how long does it take to get to Córdoba (or so):

¿Puedes decirme cuándo llegamos a Córdoba?  To be answered: Dentro de dos horas, a las 6, no lo se, la próxima parada....
Avisar (let me know) Vs. Decir (tell, inform) aren´t interchangeable in this context as far as I know (in Spain)


----------

